
Authless-First Movement - redraw
Make ideas that can survive without logging in.<p>Only offer the user to sign up if they want to keep it saved in the cloud.<p>Stop asking the user to login at the splash screen.<p>- Authless-First Movement
======
trenchgun
This is a good example:
[https://maebert.github.io/themostdangerouswritingapp/#/](https://maebert.github.io/themostdangerouswritingapp/#/)

I have been using it to break my writing blocks.

